# Pressurized toilet question



## wraptorman (Oct 5, 2011)

We bought a house that has 3 pressurized toilets. 1 of them is not fuctioning any longer but a new one is like twice as much as a normal toilet. Plus the pressurized toilets take forever for a second flush
 Would there be any reason that we couldnt buy a gravity toilet as these pressurized ones go bad? We are on a septic system and a well system if that makes a difference. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redwood (Oct 6, 2011)

The pressure assisted toilets tend to be loud flushing, and a bit on the expensive side to repair. Some of the brands other than the Sloan Flushmate system have also been orphaned...

You can replace them with a gravity flush toilet and with the right brand and models get comparable flushing performance...

May I suggest a Toto Drake II toilet which is my personal favorite...


----------



## wraptorman (Oct 6, 2011)

> May I suggest a Toto Drake II toilet which is my personal favorite...


Um thank you for the answer and the suggestion but i am not gonna pay $500 for something i crap in lol. I will be getting the $75 one piece from the depot haha.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 7, 2011)

wraptorman said:


> Um thank you for the answer and the suggestion but i am not gonna pay $500 for something i crap in lol. I will be getting the $75 one piece from the depot haha.



Actually you will find that they actually sell for quite a bit less than the MSRP...
Around $300 is what I usually pay...
I know Terry Love up in Bothell sells them about that price as well...

Of course when you consider that a toilet is often in a home for 20 years and the average person uses it 4 times per day reliability is something to consider as well as water savings...

With Toto I have been installing the brand for about 7 years now and have never yet had a defective one out of the box and have never had a callback in the warranty period. The Toto Drake II has a very strong flush MaP Report rated at 800 grams of solids per flush and in all likelihood you will never need to use a plunger on it! The toilet has a Sanigloss finish which will require less cleaning and the design has a superior bowl wash over many toilets. It also uses only 1.28 gallons of water per flush and will save about 1,424 gallons per person per year over a 1.6 gallon per flush toilet.

Now your cheapo toilet from the Depot...
The lowest price 1 piece in your nearest Depot is a Kohler Santa Rosa for $278 which is a dog when it comes to flushing... 
So I guess 2 piece Depot cheapo is what you will get...

The good old Glacier Bay 2-Piece Round Front 1.6 GPF All-In-One Toilet - White for $78....
Well you will get what you pay for...
A toilet that barely flushes a wad of toilet paper, nevermind the "Big Dump" so the plunger will be parked right next to it and you'll be an expert at using one...
The MaP Test rates the flush at 300 grams of solids per flush....
The bolts attaching the tank to the bowl are zinc plated steel which will rust out and leak after a couple of years and the other parts in the tank are "Made in China" by the lowest bidder worldwide... 

Great customer reviews on the Home Cheapo Website too...



> *TWO PURCHASED-TWO DEFECTIVE*
> very poor flushing performance,tank leaks on one.headed back to hd to buy something else.i have installed cheaper units than this one that worked great but this one is not for me. 1.6 gal flush with 3 flushes to get down a piece of paper is not saving anything. hd should in my opinion remove this thing from the shelve.





> *TERRIBLE TOILET*
> We have had this for over a year now. We are taking it out today and replacing it. The toilet only flushes the bare minimum of water... and frequently is not even enough to flush the toilet paper! IT STAYS DIRTY BECAUSE THE WATER DOES NOT FLUSH EVERYTHING DOWN! IT NEEDS CLEANED ABOUT EVERY 2 DAYS. YUCK!





> *LOW PRICE, LOW QUALITY*
> We moved out of our old Mobile home & got a 7 year old house, the main reason being we're disabled and couldn't get around in a tiny place & couldn't climb over a bathtub to take a shower.
> Our friends built us a custom handicap shower with tile, the old way with concrete & chicken wire. When we started putting the floor down we realized the space for the toilet was much shorter than the one that was in the house previously. So I had to run out & get an inexpensive toilet that would fit in the smaller space we had because of the large shower enclosure. I picked this toilet mainly because of the size & price.
> It fit in the space fine but it has been horrible ever since. As mentioned in other reviews, it doesn't flush very well & I don't think it's the amount of water because I have another low flush toilet that does fine. I think the problem is the design of this toilet, it was designed to be low cost and it performs low cost, I've only had it 4 months and it's constantly running. Another design flaw because the re-fill water runs out of the tube & into the top of the float valve, putting pressure on it, keeping it from filling all the way, so it's constantly trying to keep filling. I've tried every adjustment that's been presented to me & it still has the constant hissing plus the "phantom flush" problems. I'll be replacing the mechanisms soon & hopefully that will take care of the problems. If not, I'll sell this one and the old one at a garage sale & buy a quality small footprint toilet.





> *MISSING PARTS*
> I bought this toilet several months ago to install in a new bathroom that I built in our unfinished basement. Apon Installation I noiiced that the rubber washers that are provided to seal the water in the tank are so thin that they dont seal the water at all. After the tank was full it leaked water all over my newly installed tile floor. I went to home depot to buy thinker seals and it held perfectly. The handle to flush the toliet is also cheaply manufactured.





> *YOU WILL REPLACE ALL PARTS WITHIN SIX MONTHS*
> As part of a construction project we allowed our contractor to buy the toilets, which of course meant he went for the cheapest thing he could possibly find. These toilets represent all that has gone wrong with home appliance and tool quality since the big boxes took over the world. We have four of these toilets and I've had to Krazy Glue the handle back on all four of them, replaced two seats whose "bolts" were broken, and changed out the flushing system on one.
> Sure, you can buy these cheap, but when you add in the added aggravation and cost to replace various parts it's simply not worth skipping over some of the more expensive models that actually have some semblance of quality to them.





> *YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!*
> I installed this toilet in my home last fall. It works OK if you don't mind flushing a few times. The float valve leaks sporadically so i have to shut off the water supply until I can replace it. I would recommend spending a little more on a different toilet to avoid the hassle of replacing parts a month after you install it.





> *INSTRUCTIONS TERRIBLE*
> The instructions are terrible. The diagrams unclear and some that should exist missing. No clear parts list. Instructions seem to talk about parts that don't exist, and in some cases say to do things that don't make sense. I eventually just gave up on them and put the thing together the way the designer probably wanted rather than the way the documenter decided they should go.
> The handle also appeared to be glued on 180 degrees from what it should be, a problem in a narrow bathroom, but maybe it's by design. Hard to tell since the diagram shows something that doesn't look like the handle part.
> Only had it a couple days. Not sure if the flush is good yet - seems kind of weak, but maybe that's the case with all water-conserving toilets.



Hey.. My plumbing works! 
Good Luck to ya bud...
I use the good stuff because my living depends on what I install working and keeping my customers happy....


----------



## wraptorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Its funny how you trash talk the "Depot Cheapo" and post the negative reviews but why not tell the whole story?



> Product Reviews
> OVERALL RATING 3.8 / 5
> 18 out of 24(75%)customers recommend this product.



Now im not saying this is a great toilet, just maybe better than what your trying to portray it as. 75% is not great but well more people like it than not.

I do appriciate your passion when it comes to crappers though lol


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2011)

wraptorman said:


> Its funny how you trash talk the "Depot Cheapo" and post the negative reviews but why not tell the whole story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't see where Redwood is trash talking, merely voicing his experience with the Cheapo models. I kinda think he has more than a little experience with these things.


----------



## wraptorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont know if he was trash talking exactly but the fact that 75% of the people are happy with the toilet was left out thats all im saying. 

If you want to go by reviews i shop alot at amazon and this toilet only has a 71% approval rating 

Again, all im saying is not everybody can afford an expensive toilet and we are one of those families.  We will get the depot cheapo and keep a plunger nearby. Besides i haven't found any toilet that could handle one of my power dumps without a coat hanger no matter how much it costs :banana:


----------



## Redwood (Oct 9, 2011)

So buy it already!

Like I said my plumbing works...
It's yours that seems to have the problem...


----------



## wraptorman (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> So buy it already!
> 
> Like I said my plumbing works...
> It's yours that seems to have the problem...


I did, so far so good, ill let you know how well it performs after tonites meat loaf . 
BTW the toilet that is broke is an expensive one.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 9, 2011)

wraptorman said:


> I did, so far so good, ill let you know how well it performs after tonites meat loaf .



No skip it...
Give the report in 6 months after you've replaced every part in it....



wraptorman said:


> BTW the toilet that is broke is an expensive one.



No while you may have overpaid for it the toilet is a POS with a supercharger mounted on it...

Best of luck with your purchase...:rofl:


----------

